# December 2011 Baby.. please join!!



## mememe123

I just got my BFP today and Due Date will be Dec 14th. I have had previous MC's and 2 healthy pregnancies.. F X'd for this little beany. 

Please join in with me... I would love to have some peeps to chat with in the same boat. :happydance:


----------



## norah s

Me too! :happydance: I should be due 10th Dec so fx.
I m feeling a bit anxious though as ive had 2 previous mmc's last one was dec '08. So this baby has been a long time in the making so praying its a sticky one x


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats again sweety, H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

norah s said:


> Me too! :happydance: I should be due 10th Dec so fx.
> I m feeling a bit anxious though as ive had 2 previous mmc's last one was dec '08. So this baby has been a long time in the making so praying its a sticky one x

Yeah!!!
ia m so glad to have someone in the same baot as me. i did not have a hard time to TTC .. my MO is late MC... Fingers crossed for us.


----------



## mememe123

LiSa2010 said:


> congrats again sweety, H&H 9 months! :hugs:

Thanks... : ) 

hope you are with me soon!!!


----------



## mememe123

anyone else???


----------



## norah s

Looks like its just us for the moment!
Went to the drs yesterday. I ve now got an early scan arranged for the 26th so counting the days down. Its going to be a long 2wks and 5 days...:wacko:


----------



## Mommy2LittleB

Hi Ladies, I am new here but have been lurking for some time. I got my BFP yesterday morning!!! My EDD is Dec 13, 2011
I had a D&C Jan 5 after being pregnant for 13.5 weeks. We were completely heartbroken and will never forget our little Angel!
I'm sorry your losses and pray for a H&H 9 months for all of us this time around!!


----------



## mememe123

Norah- I have not called my doc yet... I will do this tomorrow. That is awesome you have a scan booked. the countdown wait is awful though. I am hoping I am reffered onto a specialist this time around. We will see though.. hard to get in here. 

Mommy2LittleB- Welcome.. please post as much as you want.. It is much easier to go through with lots of people and help from each other. I am almost the same as you.. mc Jan 31st 2011 at 14.5 weeks. : ( .. i am finding it hard to be excited about my BFP bc i am so scared. 

Well I need an opinion:
When should I tell? Who shoudl I tell? It there any point in keeping to myself? I have such a late MC trend in past really everyone will know by then anyway. So why not spread some happiness in the meantime and hope like He!! this is the one... 
I have told my DH, mother, and a co-worker to keep sanity so far. 
What will you do??


----------



## kryfar

Can I join?? I'm due Dec 12. 1st cycle after mmc at 10 wks. We had a chemical pg right before that. They did testing on the fetus for my mmc and there was nothing wrong, nothing wrong with me either. So, I'm a nervous wreck! I hope we all have H&H nine months!

mememe123- I've told my support people. Best friends, DH (of course) and Mom. My thoughts are, they know we m/ced before and that we were trying again, so why not have them there for support if I need it?


----------



## Eternal

Can I join, Im super early, very silly I know, Im due on the 16th, I had a nearly 12 week MC in January and I really wanted another baby before it came to my 1 year annivsary of our loss, which was the 5th Jan (my birthday). Now we just need to keep hold of our little miricles!

I know Im really foolsih to even be posting this early, but I have decided I am just going to enjoy this pregnancy and stop worrying "what if", wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hello all :flower:
I'd like to join too please. Got my bfp on Tuesday and will be due 13th Dec if this works out. I had an early m/c end of Jan so am feeling quite nervous now!


----------



## ariesmandy

can i join? i just found out yesterday and im due i think december 13th.


----------



## norah s

Mommy2LittleB said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new here but have been lurking for some time. I got my BFP yesterday morning!!! My EDD is Dec 13, 2011
> I had a D&C Jan 5 after being pregnant for 13.5 weeks. We were completely heartbroken and will never forget our little Angel!
> I'm sorry your losses and pray for a H&H 9 months for all of us this time around!!

Congratulations on your BFP :flower:
So sorry for your previous loss. Its awful the worry and anxiety it causes. I feel like i ve got this dark cloud hanging over me which will not go away until i ve had my scan. Will also be praying for a h & h 9 months for us all x x


----------



## norah s

Eternal said:


> Can I join, Im super early, very silly I know, Im due on the 16th, I had a nearly 12 week MC in January and I really wanted another baby before it came to my 1 year annivsary of our loss, which was the 5th Jan (my birthday). Now we just need to keep hold of our little miricles!
> 
> I know Im really foolsih to even be posting this early, but I have decided I am just going to enjoy this pregnancy and stop worrying "what if", wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months

Your not foolish! i like your pma :happydance:


----------



## Eternal

norah s said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Can I join, Im super early, very silly I know, Im due on the 16th, I had a nearly 12 week MC in January and I really wanted another baby before it came to my 1 year annivsary of our loss, which was the 5th Jan (my birthday). Now we just need to keep hold of our little miricles!
> 
> I know Im really foolsih to even be posting this early, but I have decided I am just going to enjoy this pregnancy and stop worrying "what if", wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months
> 
> Your not foolish! i like your pma :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, im still terrified Ill lose this one too, but I am determined to enjoy what I have right now, or else i will wish my life away waiting for the "what if". does that make sense?

At the moment im thinking about 4 weeks, in 4 weeks time ill get a scan so im just thinking baby steps, although i am mega excitied :happydance:


----------



## norah s

Hi ariesmany, phoenixrising and kryfar 
Its nice to see were gathering a few december babies!

mememe- i ve not told to many people just in laws and a couple of close friends. I know it sounds silly but i dont want to jinx things yet at such an early stage. Also i still dont really believe it myself. When ive had my early scan all being well i ll maybe tell a few others.
Just tell who you feel you want too as my dh said if god forbid the worst does happen probably will end up telling people (close family and friends) then anyway so they may as well know and share in the good news. If you know what i mean ...


----------



## norah s

Eternal said:


> norah s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Can I join, Im super early, very silly I know, Im due on the 16th, I had a nearly 12 week MC in January and I really wanted another baby before it came to my 1 year annivsary of our loss, which was the 5th Jan (my birthday). Now we just need to keep hold of our little miricles!
> 
> I know Im really foolsih to even be posting this early, but I have decided I am just going to enjoy this pregnancy and stop worrying "what if", wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months
> 
> Your not foolish! i like your pma :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, im still terrified Ill lose this one too, but I am determined to enjoy what I have right now, or else i will wish my life away waiting for the "what if". does that make sense?
> 
> At the moment im thinking about 4 weeks, in 4 weeks time ill get a scan so im just thinking baby steps, although i am mega excitied :happydance:Click to expand...


You make perfect sense. I need to try and be more positive like you. It sound awful but im just wishing the first tri away. I want that scan and i ve got a feeling the time is going to go very very slowly ... :wacko:


----------



## Eternal

norah s said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norah s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Can I join, Im super early, very silly I know, Im due on the 16th, I had a nearly 12 week MC in January and I really wanted another baby before it came to my 1 year annivsary of our loss, which was the 5th Jan (my birthday). Now we just need to keep hold of our little miricles!
> 
> I know Im really foolsih to even be posting this early, but I have decided I am just going to enjoy this pregnancy and stop worrying "what if", wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months
> 
> Your not foolish! i like your pma :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, im still terrified Ill lose this one too, but I am determined to enjoy what I have right now, or else i will wish my life away waiting for the "what if". does that make sense?
> 
> At the moment im thinking about 4 weeks, in 4 weeks time ill get a scan so im just thinking baby steps, although i am mega excitied :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make perfect sense. I need to try and be more positive like you. It sound awful but im just wishing the first tri away. I want that scan and i ve got a feeling the time is going to go very very slowly ... :wacko:Click to expand...

Do you know when you will get a scan?

When i lost the baby i called several EPUs to try and get an appointment, one a little way away said they would, after we found out my baby had died they said to come back when i was pregnant and they would scan me, they said most areas wont do early scans until you have lost 3 babies but they do after just one MC. so im going to wait until im 8 weeks and call them. 

Are you in the UK? if so and you havent already got a scan you could call around and see if any do early scans


----------



## Mommy2LittleB

Hi Ladies!

Wow it looks like we're becoming a good size group! YAY! :happydance:

Eternal- you are not being foolish! I think it's better to think positive than to let ourselves get worried. Every pregnancy is different and let's all be hopeful so our baby can feel out positive energy! Plus, we are all here for each other so it makes it easier! btw, we both lost our little :angel: the same day :cry: 

mememe123- thanks for the welcome! As for who to tell, my DH and I decided we didn't want to take any of the excitement and happiness away from this. So we went ahead and told our family and very close friends who were there for us during our loss. They were all very happy for us. I think everyone reacts to things differently and it's up to you to do what you think is best for you and your DH.

I'm in Southern California, and my DR orders an ultrasound at 6 weeks to confirm your due date. The next scan after that (the NT Scan) is at 11-13 wks but for myself he is going to request it as early as possible cuz of the situation with our previous pregnancy. 

Again, thank you ladies for the warm welcome! Let's think and be positive! This is going to be our sticky baby! :hugs:


----------



## norah s

Eternal said:


> norah s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norah s said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Can I join, Im super early, very silly I know, Im due on the 16th, I had a nearly 12 week MC in January and I really wanted another baby before it came to my 1 year annivsary of our loss, which was the 5th Jan (my birthday). Now we just need to keep hold of our little miricles!
> 
> I know Im really foolsih to even be posting this early, but I have decided I am just going to enjoy this pregnancy and stop worrying "what if", wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months
> 
> Your not foolish! i like your pma :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, im still terrified Ill lose this one too, but I am determined to enjoy what I have right now, or else i will wish my life away waiting for the "what if". does that make sense?
> 
> At the moment im thinking about 4 weeks, in 4 weeks time ill get a scan so im just thinking baby steps, although i am mega excitied :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make perfect sense. I need to try and be more positive like you. It sound awful but im just wishing the first tri away. I want that scan and i ve got a feeling the time is going to go very very slowly ... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know when you will get a scan?
> 
> When i lost the baby i called several EPUs to try and get an appointment, one a little way away said they would, after we found out my baby had died they said to come back when i was pregnant and they would scan me, they said most areas wont do early scans until you have lost 3 babies but they do after just one MC. so im going to wait until im 8 weeks and call them.
> 
> Are you in the UK? if so and you havent already got a scan you could call around and see if any do early scansClick to expand...

Yeah im in the uk. I ve got a scan booked 2 weeks on tuesday, counting the days... Because it was assisted conception will go back to the clinic for follow
up scan.
If they had not offered a follow up i would of demanded an early scan at EPAU for my sanity! Couldnt wait until 12 wks to be told mmc for 3rd time.


----------



## BlueButterfly

:hi: girls 
I am due about 7th December, but I am more likely to get induce at 38 wks.
My first scan is book for 26th April I should be about 8 wks there. 

Wishing everyone H&H :cloud9:

:flower:


----------



## ariesmandy

my doctor has said she would give me an early scan around 6 or 7 weeks. i am very scared though, do you ladies have any different symptoms from the last last pregnancy that ended in loss? with my last pregnancy i had no morning sickness what so ever. i lost the baby at 11.5 weeks. this time around i am only 4weeks 3 days and im already hugging the toilet. argh!


----------



## norah s

BlueButterfly said:


> :hi: girls
> I am due about 7th December, but I am more likely to get induce at 38 wks.
> My first scan is book for 26th April I should be about 8 wks there.
> 
> Wishing everyone H&H :cloud9:
> 
> :flower:

Hi BlueButterfly :flower:
My first scan is booked for the 26th too. I will be 7 weeks and 5day then.
It seems ages away...


----------



## norah s

ariesmandy said:


> my doctor has said she would give me an early scan around 6 or 7 weeks. i am very scared though, do you ladies have any different symptoms from the last last pregnancy that ended in loss? with my last pregnancy i had no morning sickness what so ever. i lost the baby at 11.5 weeks. this time around i am only 4weeks 3 days and im already hugging the toilet. argh!


im just staring to feel a bit queasy now and again. No major symptoms just sore boobs. Although im probably making them worse as i keep prodding them to check they are still sore! :wacko: Cant really remember symptoms from last pregnancy as it seem s so long ago (mmc dec '08).

its a good sign that your already hugging the toilet. silly as it sounds cant wait for that as ill take it things are progressing well then. I wont have peace of mind until i have my scan on the 26th so i know what you mean about being scared.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hello Ladies,

My names Kayleigh. I am 5 +1 and am due around 10th Dec. Im so excited and nervous at the same time. I lost my angel 1st Feb. Its was an ectopic and wasn't found until i was 9 weeks...resulting in a loss of a tube :(

H&H to you all cant wait to share our experiences x

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mememe123

yeah we are getting larger... i will post more late.


----------



## BlueButterfly

norah s said:


> Hi BlueButterfly :flower:
> My first scan is booked for the 26th too. I will be 7 weeks and 5day then.
> It seems ages away...

It is long time but stay positive! 
We all need to support each other and believe that we all will have cute little babies in our arms by Christmas :winkwink:


----------



## bizzy27

ariesmandy said:


> can i join? i just found out yesterday and im due i think december 13th.

WOW you and I are the EXACT same into our pregnancy


----------



## norah s

Feeling a bit worried today
I had some brown discharge last night. No more since but im beginning to think that im going to have another mmc.
Ive read that this can be normal but it doesnt make me feel any better.
Anyone else ever had this?


----------



## mememe123

norah s said:


> Feeling a bit worried today
> I had some brown discharge last night. No more since but im beginning to think that im going to have another mmc.
> Ive read that this can be normal but it doesnt make me feel any better.
> Anyone else ever had this?

OMG... Thank you for posting this.. i was soo depressed all day yesterday.. I woke up with brown spotting too. It is gone now but it was so scary. 
I think everything is fine, I remember this from my 2nd pregnancy as well and it turned out to be a perfectly heathy pregnancy. F X'd.
:thumbup:


----------



## norah s

mememe123 said:


> norah s said:
> 
> 
> Feeling a bit worried today
> I had some brown discharge last night. No more since but im beginning to think that im going to have another mmc.
> Ive read that this can be normal but it doesnt make me feel any better.
> Anyone else ever had this?
> 
> OMG... Thank you for posting this.. i was soo depressed all day yesterday.. I woke up with brown spotting too. It is gone now but it was so scary.
> I think everything is fine, I remember this from my 2nd pregnancy as well and it turned out to be a perfectly heathy pregnancy. F X'd.
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is really scary... you just think the worst. Havent had any more just the one off episode . It just freaked me out i was like you and felt depressed most of the day. I ended up going to A&E and have now got an early scan arranged for thursday. So fx'd, im feeling more positive today though. Feeling quite sick so surely thats a good sign :thumbup:
Its nice to hear that someone else has had it in a perfectly normal pregnancy x


----------



## mememe123

norah- i actually have spotting in all of my pregnancies. monthly like a period but only spotting. I am going to doc on tuesday am... I am hoping she will send for an early scan as well. I am only 4 w and 3 days now though so it might be best to have one next week. Even blood work would make me feel a bit better. 

ugh!!! waiting !!!!


----------



## Mommy2LittleB

Hi Ladies, Sorry I haven't been able to post for a couple days now. My DH works nights and is off Friday & Saturday plus I have a 3-1/2 DS who keeps me super busy!!! DH is on his way to work now so I have free time again!

mememe123 & Norah, I hope you're both feeling better now. I had spotting with my DS on 3 different occasions and I went full term! No problems at all. 

I'm doing ok. It just seems like I hardly have any symptoms which of course makes me nervous! I'm just trying to stay positive :thumbup:

What are all of you experiencing for symptoms? All I have at the moment is stuffiness and bloating. Other than that, not much else. I actually wish I had more symptoms! It's so nerve racking.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Mommy2LittleB said:


> I'm doing ok. It just seems like I hardly have any symptoms which of course makes me nervous! I'm just trying to stay positive :thumbup:
> 
> What are all of you experiencing for symptoms? All I have at the moment is stuffiness and bloating. Other than that, not much else. I actually wish I had more symptoms! It's so nerve racking.

*Hi Mommy
I'm in the same boat. I am bit worry that I have no symptoms only bloating and tiredness! Lots of my friends say that it is still too early for me to start sickness. I am having scan in two weeks time so will find out what is happening. I didn't have any spotting or bleeding so far. *


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hey all, hope you are all doing ok?
I had some bleeding today so I'm now totally panicking.
I went to see the docs and he said there's not much they could do at the moment but would book me in for an early scan but they won't do it for at least another week as there's no point before 6 weeks.


----------



## norah s

mememe and mommy2littleb thanks for the reassurance on the spotting. It good to know it is normal with some people who have had a healthy pregnancy.
Symptom wise im still slightly nauseous and boobs still sore ish on and off. Been worrying about this as well! So Bluebutterfly i know what you mean but your friends are right its still early and its so different for everybody. We need to stop over analysing everything but thats easier said than done !


----------



## norah s

PhoenixRising said:


> Hey all, hope you are all doing ok?
> I had some bleeding today so I'm now totally panicking.
> I went to see the docs and he said there's not much they could do at the moment but would book me in for an early scan but they won't do it for at least another week as there's no point before 6 weeks.

 
How s things with you today? :hugs:
Hope you ve had no more bleeding. Again some women do have bleeding (a friend did) with no consequences. The waiting is the worst part. Its like being stuck in limbo. How nice it would be to be pregnant and ignorant of all worries and just enjoy the moment instead of thinking about what could and what has happened before ... x


----------



## PhoenixRising

norah s said:


> How s things with you today? :hugs:
> Hope you ve had no more bleeding. Again some women do have bleeding (a friend did) with no consequences. The waiting is the worst part. Its like being stuck in limbo. How nice it would be to be pregnant and ignorant of all worries and just enjoy the moment instead of thinking about what could and what has happened before ... x

Hi thanks for asking:
Well the bleeding has eased right off and only had the tiniest amount of brown spotting which is a good sign, but I feel like my symptoms are decreasing which is worrying me quite a lot at the moment.
I did my CB digi last Wed and it said 2-3 weeks so I'm going to try again tomorrow and hopefully it will say 3+ weeks - then I think I may start to have hope again. But right now I don't have much. I lost my symptoms about a week before the m/c last time and I'm so worried its happening again :(

Also can't wait to hear about a scan - if I make it another week it will be good to see how the bean is doing so I can know - because this limbo is not fun!


----------



## Mommy2LittleB

norah s said:


> How nice it would be to be pregnant and ignorant of all worries and just enjoy the moment instead of thinking about what could and what has happened before ... x

Well said Norah! I was thinking the same exact thing. How nice it would be to just be ignorant of all the worries and the what if's and just be able to enjoy our pregnancies without the worry of what happened before! :cry:

Are any of you finding it hard to enjoy this pregnancy as much? I'm obviously super excited but at the same time, I feel like I have my guard up "just in case". I hate that! I can't wait to get past the 1st trimester!

How is everyone feeling? My allergies are driving me crazy!!!!! I just called my OB to ask if there was anything I could take. Waiting for the call back. Other than that, the only real symptom I have is tiredness and bloating. 

Phoenix, I'm glad your bleeding has stopped! Hopefully it stays away now!


----------



## PhoenixRising

Morning everyone,
I'm very happy this morning as I did my last CB digi and I got my 3+ (straight away - didn't even have to think about it).
And had no more bleeding or spotting since yesterday afternoon. Still a little apprehensive as I am only 5 weeks and had my m/c at 6 weeks last time. But at least so far so good and hopefully I'll get an early scan.

I third that Norah - would love to be blissfully ignorant of all the pitfalls there are to worry about and I am actually trying really hard not to and just enjoy what I have so far (other than my panic about the bleeding of course - I'm only human!)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## DaisyBee

:wave: Hi girls - can I join u? 

I'm due Dec 20 I think. I have a 16mo old daughter Megan & had a natural miscarriage at 6 weeks in December.

I had light pink/light brown spotting Sunday & had my bfp monday. No spotting monday. Tuesday I woke up with lots more spotting (brown) but only when I wiped and backache. I talked to a nurse who thought I should be seen. Well the dr couldnt even believe I had already taken a pregnancy test & said "most" women would just assume this is there period. Well no - most periods dont look anything like this! :dohh: So he didnt examine me but did test hcg & progesterone. He said though he wouldnt give me any progesterone even if it was low - if I lose this pregnancy then next pregnancy he would give me some. Well how generous! So beta yesterday was 49 & progesterone was 17.9 - both ok so we'll see how tomorrow's numbers look for test #2. The dr said brown blood was old blood & didnt seem to think it was bad.

Today I havent had much spotting at all & my back seems to be much better as well - so hoping it was nothing.

With my miscarriage I wasnt having much backpain - and no spotting - just all of a sudden at 6 weeks exactly started bleeding heavily - red blood. 


I want to be excited & hoping if this spotting stops then I can be( well as excited as can be expected). I've told my parents & one of my brothers so far. I would tell if I miscarried so figured why not tell them right away.


----------



## PhoenixRising

PhoenixRising said:


> Morning everyone,
> I'm very happy this morning as I did my last CB digi and I got my 3+ (straight away - didn't even have to think about it).
> And had no more bleeding or spotting since yesterday afternoon. Still a little apprehensive as I am only 5 weeks and had my m/c at 6 weeks last time. But at least so far so good and hopefully I'll get an early scan.
> 
> I third that Norah - would love to be blissfully ignorant of all the pitfalls there are to worry about and I am actually trying really hard not to and just enjoy what I have so far (other than my panic about the bleeding of course - I'm only human!)
> 
> Have a good day everyone.

Boo - had some bleeding again today - so confused now!
It has eased off again now but am very worried it has recurred.


----------



## norah s

Well Phoenix i had the same yesterday more brown mucus discharge. Been feeling a bit down and thinking the worse. I feel like my symptoms are going as well but apparently they can come and go...
Im 6 weeks today and i ve got my first early scan in less than 2 hrs so fingers crossed.
At least we ll hopefully know one way or the other. 
How much bleeding did you have? I ve read loads on how common it is but i suppose when it happens to you that doesnt make you feel any better x


----------



## norah s

DaisyBee said:


> :wave: Hi girls - can I join u?
> 
> I'm due Dec 20 I think. I have a 16mo old daughter Megan & had a natural miscarriage at 6 weeks in December.
> 
> I had light pink/light brown spotting Sunday & had my bfp monday. No spotting monday. Tuesday I woke up with lots more spotting (brown) but only when I wiped and backache. I talked to a nurse who thought I should be seen. Well the dr couldnt even believe I had already taken a pregnancy test & said "most" women would just assume this is there period. Well no - most periods dont look anything like this! :dohh: So he didnt examine me but did test hcg & progesterone. He said though he wouldnt give me any progesterone even if it was low - if I lose this pregnancy then next pregnancy he would give me some. Well how generous! So beta yesterday was 49 & progesterone was 17.9 - both ok so we'll see how tomorrow's numbers look for test #2. The dr said brown blood was old blood & didnt seem to think it was bad.
> 
> Today I havent had much spotting at all & my back seems to be much better as well - so hoping it was nothing.
> 
> With my miscarriage I wasnt having much backpain - and no spotting - just all of a sudden at 6 weeks exactly started bleeding heavily - red blood.
> 
> 
> I want to be excited & hoping if this spotting stops then I can be( well as excited as can be expected). I've told my parents & one of my brothers so far. I would tell if I miscarried so figured why not tell them right away.


Hi daisybee :flower:
hope your numbers go up in the right direction today :thumbup: 
let us know how you get on x


----------



## PhoenixRising

norah s said:


> Well Phoenix i had the same yesterday more brown mucus discharge. Been feeling a bit down and thinking the worse. I feel like my symptoms are going as well but apparently they can come and go...
> Im 6 weeks today and i ve got my first early scan in less than 2 hrs so fingers crossed.
> At least we ll hopefully know one way or the other.
> How much bleeding did you have? I ve read loads on how common it is but i suppose when it happens to you that doesnt make you feel any better x

I've had a tiny bit of red blood Monday morning and yesterday afternoon but then eased off to light brown spotting and then stopped (still waiting for it to stop again this time).
I'm only 5 weeks +2. The doc on Mon said he'd refer me for an early scan but they wouldn't do it before 6 weeks so I am waiting to hear. Not totally given up hope but would really like it all to stop and to feel really sick! :dohh:


----------



## norah s

Well had my early scan and everything is fine so far :happydance: could see the little heart pulsating away, it was lovely. Feel much better now.
I ve got another scan booked in 2 weeks time. I was told not to worry about the brown spotting as this can happen.


----------



## norah s

PhoenixRising said:


> norah s said:
> 
> 
> Well Phoenix i had the same yesterday more brown mucus discharge. Been feeling a bit down and thinking the worse. I feel like my symptoms are going as well but apparently they can come and go...
> Im 6 weeks today and i ve got my first early scan in less than 2 hrs so fingers crossed.
> At least we ll hopefully know one way or the other.
> How much bleeding did you have? I ve read loads on how common it is but i suppose when it happens to you that doesnt make you feel any better x
> 
> I've had a tiny bit of red blood Monday morning and yesterday afternoon but then eased off to light brown spotting and then stopped (still waiting for it to stop again this time).
> I'm only 5 weeks +2. The doc on Mon said he'd refer me for an early scan but they wouldn't do it before 6 weeks so I am waiting to hear. Not totally given up hope but would really like it all to stop and to feel really sick! :dohh:Click to expand...

The sickness is a really good sign. Mine started on sat the day after the first brown spotting and has nt really gone away. Been feeling quite queasy today and im only 6 +1. Hopefully you ll hear about your scan soon. Just try to relax and not worry x


----------



## Mommy2LittleB

Welcome DaisyBee! I'm sorry for your loss. Please keep us posted on what your 2nd #'s are!

Norah-YAY on a good scan! So happy for you! You must have been so elated to see your LO's heart beating away! I can't wait to go to my 1st scan. 

I am getting so anxious & nervous. I am 5 weeks + 2 today and the wait is killing me. It doesn't help that I feel like I have barely any symptoms. Still only gassy (and gas pains), feel tired but have a difficult time sleeping & some bloating.


----------



## PhoenixRising

norah s said:


> The sickness is a really good sign. Mine started on sat the day after the first brown spotting and has nt really gone away. Been feeling quite queasy today and im only 6 +1. Hopefully you ll hear about your scan soon. Just try to relax and not worry x

Just got my scan date - next Mon. I think I'll only be 5+6 (but will be 6+4 according to LMP) so I hope they see something!


----------



## Lyo28

Hey Girls, I am due on the 22 Dec. I am worried/ecstatic and trying to be as positive as possible that everything will work out this time.


----------



## judd92

Hiya girls,after a m/c in feb with no af in between i am proud to be 6w2d,we seen the baby and a strong heartbeat yesterday at the dr! i just keep hoping and praying for the best. my due date is Dec 6th,on my drs birthday lol.


----------



## NickiNackyNoo

Hi girls. I got my bfp on Saturday & think I am due 20th December 

We lost our little girl at 16 weeks in November so have lost the naivety of the last pregnancy, but I do think what happened has made me savour every minute of this one.


----------



## DaisyBee

My numbers are good! They went from 49 to 101 in 48 hrs so doubling as they should! Phew! I'm relieved! My spotting has stopped as well! :thumbup: The dr wants me to wait til the 26th to get another hcg test (he's on vacation til then - LOL)

I'm trying to be positive. It wont do any good to go through this pregnancy worried & not enjoying it. I was induced early with Megan (37weeks) because of high bp she wasnt growing enough. They watched me so close during 2nd & 3rd tri & I was a nervous wreck the whole time - I wished afterwards I would have stopped worrying & just enjoyed!

I am tired but woke up early am & had a tough time going back to sleep. Still have backaches & cramps on & off.

How is everyone else?


----------



## judd92

DaisyBee said:


> My numbers are good! They went from 49 to 101 in 48 hrs so doubling as they should! Phew! I'm relieved! My spotting has stopped as well! :thumbup: The dr wants me to wait til the 26th to get another hcg test (he's on vacation til then - LOL)
> 
> I'm trying to be positive. It wont do any good to go through this pregnancy worried & not enjoying it. I was induced early with Megan (37weeks) because of high bp she wasnt growing enough. They watched me so close during 2nd & 3rd tri & I was a nervous wreck the whole time - I wished afterwards I would have stopped worrying & just enjoyed!
> 
> I am tired but woke up early am & had a tough time going back to sleep. Still have backaches & cramps on & off.
> 
> How is everyone else?


so glad ur levels are going up as they should! excellent news! great thing the spotting has stopped also. keep us updated :thumbup:


----------

